

Facebook, MySpace announce monetization options for developers - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/03/03/myspace-facebook-move-better-promote-third-party-apps

======
dkordik
Unless this headline was meant to link somewhere else, this title is
misleading.

